# Moving/retiring to canaries with teenagers practicality ?



## Mas2u (May 27, 2012)

Lo all, I know i'm in the early stages and just trying to suss out where to even 'consider' but I need to consider the implications of moving to each of several countries on my 'early retirement'.

My situation is that I will be retired in 6 years time in my early 50's , happy to work or preferably start a small business that my kids can take over but I will have the money to buy a house and a pension that I can live on.

The things is, I must consider my children's future , I.E mainland Spain I don't think kids job prospects are exactly high and I am wondering is it any better in the Canaries or would they be without any real chances there. Also can they get schooling in English what is the practicality there ? ( they'll be 10 and 13) , I wont have the money for private education times two sadly 

One thing is for sure I am not seeing out my days in the U.K , I would go tomorrow if it weren't for my impending pension which I am fortunate enough to still have the prospect of !.

Just for info there is only France , Spain / Canaries really on my list at the mo, Cyprus was but boy has it changed there. 

( I'm not expat in France , it wont let me edit the details ?)

Regards 

Mas


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ukmastiff said:


> Lo all, I know i'm in the early stages and just trying to suss out where to even 'consider' but I need to consider the implications of moving to each of several countries on my 'early retirement'.
> 
> My situation is that I will be retired in 6 years time in my early 50's , happy to work or preferably start a small business that my kids can take over but I will have the money to buy a house and a pension that I can live on.
> 
> ...


Hi

a few issues then 

let's start with the children - yes at that age they really would need education in English - & no, you can't get that for free - you'd have to pay for International school

current rules mean that you would also have to satisfy the govt. that you are self-sufficient financially in order to become resident - of course that might change by the time you want to move - but if anything it will probably get more difficult to do so than easier

currently - you're right - there are no real prospects for young people - we've been here 9 years & the sad reality is that my eldest will almost certainly return to the UK next year to continue her education there - not that she couldn't here - but the uni courses she wants are in the UK & are more easily accessible with specific A levels rather than with bachilerato 

I doubt it's any better in the Canaries - in fact I'm sure one of our regulars in the Canaries posted something the other day about the younger generation leaving in droves

In 6 years - who knows?? hopefully it will be better, but somehow I doubt it


oh - & you should be able to edit your profile next time the forum software updates


----------



## Sharpslaw (Oct 10, 2012)

Why the need to leave immediately after retirement? 
Can you find a few enjoyable things to do for a few years in order that your children grow a little older and maybe someof the need/requirements lessen?

Congrats on the pension. Those things are going the way of the dodo bird.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I live in the Canary Islands, I am retired, for me life is good I have a pension, I can also communicate, I have studied and learnt enough of the Spanish language to enable me to survive. 

Unemployment here is a big concern, for those who do not have any skills. Apparently we have the second highest unemployment rate in the whole of Europe. The travel agents report that many are buying one way tickets to their countries of origin. On the island where I live it is believed that the population has decreased by over 25%.

Tourism is the lifeline for the Canary Islands, any one with language skills in Spanish, English and German, must have a good chance of employment in the tourist industry.

Six years into the future, who knows, one year ago we were the only region in Spain that was creeping out of recession, so things can change.

You and your children have six years to learn the Spanish language, this will then enable you to integrate fully into this wonderful archipelago.


----------



## Mas2u (May 27, 2012)

Well that's one 'positive reply' , don't get me wrong all replies positive and negative are equally welcome.

Though I don't speak fluent Spanish or any where near, I have spoken a fair bit in the past as my mother spoke fluent Spanish. I also love languages so there is no issue for me there at all  As for the children they learn so much more quickly as you know. It is as you mention the economic prospects that really put me off.

Why am I even considering it then you may wonder. Quite simply I spent a lot of Time in Southern Spain as a child and as a younger man and I have always enjoyed the weather , the culture , the food and the company of the people so it really does have its positives for me. The Canaries seems to have potential to be Spain plus one  

Cheers

Mas


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

If you can economically manage the transition, you and your children must benefit from the Canarian culture and charm, the climate is very agreeable too.

On the link below are some photos of the small island where we live.


----------



## holt (Jul 15, 2011)

I've been looking for very similar information and just ran into this post while searching.
Could somebody help me understand a few more differences between the islands and the mainland, from a pros and cons perspective? Or maybe point me to some forum discussions that already discussed this, which I can't find.
Basically we recently spent time in the Denia/Javea area and we like it but that is the only area we really seen in Spain. There are just a few things that I don't like in that area: winters are still too cold, there is too much pollution for me, mainly from the orange groves where they burn stuff every day.

I feel I am attracted to the Canaries because of warmer climate and hopefully cleaner environment, from more perspectives than only air quality (such as crime).
But we also have children and they are obviously the main judge. 
I am interested to learn which place/s would fit us better in the islands, from a family point of view. I don't like to live in cities but on a quiet place, ideally green with lots of natural attractions, where I can grow some food in a garden. But I need to be closer to a city that offers various activities for the children like arts, sports, clubs, etc.
And I won't mind a strong community of expats around.

So there are indeed 2 different questions on my post: whether the islands would be a better fit than Denia/Javea area (from the perspective I described) and if so, which place in the islands should we consider.
many thanks in advance, wishing you all the best!
John.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

One thing to bear in mind are property prices. Whether buying (very silly thing to do) or renting you will get a lot more bricks and mortar for your euro on the Spanish mainland than you will on the Canary isles mainly due to the year round good weather plus the islands weren't overrun with new builds as happened on the mainland leading to a glut of properties that now stand empty. The cost of a two bedroomed apartment on Gran Canaria would easily get you a very nice house on the mainland.

That said, you get cold and damp winters on the mainland, you don't on the islands so its all a trade off based really on your personal finances/love of winter warmth/property wants. I'll never live full time abroad due to health issues but if I did it would be Gran Canaria, I'm off there on Monday for three weeks


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

John I have replied to your message.

My father lived near Javea, I too was attracted to the area, but the climate of the cheaper cost of living on the Canary Islands drew me to where I now live.

Where though will depend on the ages of your children and education facilities. I too like Gran Canaria, however many prefer Tenerife. It all depends on your circumstances and future plans, perhaps when we know more about your situation we can point you in the right direction.


----------

